# Vandalismus?



## Dr.J (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

als ich heute früh in meinen Garten ging, um wie üblich am Teich nach dem Rechten zu sehen, traute ich meinen Augen nicht.  Ein Teil meiner Uferbeflanzung war mutwillig herausgerissen worden, ebenso meine Ufermatte, die ich erst vor kurzem angebracht hatte. Irgendwelche Tiere (Vögel, die Nestbaumaterialen suchen) konnten es nicht gewesen sein, weil a) die Matte mit Steinen beschwert war und b) sie in dieser Grösse (ca. 1,5 m lang) vollgesogen mit Wasser, wohl viel zu schwer ist. Die Ufermatte habe ca. 10 m vom Teich entfernt im Rasen gefunden. Meine Fischis waren toll verschreckt und haben sich garnicht an die Oberfläche getraut. Zum Glück blieb die Folie unbeschädigt.

Wer und was macht so etwas?  

Unten 2 Bilder zur Veranschaulichung.

PS.: Habe mir ne Überwachungsanlage diese Woche bestellt, um u.a. meinen Teich im Netz zu bewundern, da ich die ganze Woche im Aussendienst bin und nur am WE zu Hause, wie einige von euch wissen. Leider 1 Woche zu spät. Anscheinend ist so etwas inzwischen traurigerweise notwendig geworden.


----------



## gabi (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vandalismus?*

Hi Jürgen,

ich bin sprachlos. Das gibts doch garnicht. Im eingezäunten Garten?
Und dann ausgerechnet eine Woche bevor du eine Überwachung installierst.

Kann das nicht doch ein Tier gewesen sein?

Tröstende Grüße aus Köln
Gabi


----------



## Steffen (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vandalismus?*

*
Hallo Dr.J

         

Die gehören in den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## Joachim (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vandalismus?*

... hach war das früher noch schön, als man solche Jungs noch mit dem Rohrstock eins überbraten konnte ohne inn Bau zu kommen... Scherz! 

Aber mit der Überwachung, das ist ne gute Idee. (Ne Selbstschussanlage mit Pfefferspray wär auch nicht schlecht für solche unausgelasteten Personen ...)


----------



## Thorsten (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vandalismus?*

schöner Mist

...leider gibts solche Idioten zu genüge...


----------



## jochen (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vandalismus?*

Hallo Jürgen...

das ist bestimmt nicht schön für euch, tut mir leid.  

Was soll man dagegen tun? :? 

Kopf hoch, wieder neu gestalten und am besten sich nicht verrückt machen lassen von solchen Idioten.

Hoffentlich war das nur ein Einzelfall.


----------

